# Alternatives to Pillsbury Crescent Rolls



## Chaja (Dec 13, 2002)

Anyone know of any healthy/organic alternatives to the old standby Pillsbury Crescent Rolls?


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)




----------



## Chaja (Dec 13, 2002)

I think that's the name.







I haven't had them in a couple of years, but I'm thinking of ideas for my ds's lunches - he'll be 1 soon and needs things he can feed himself. Kind of like wraps - crescent rolls - but healthy, not the Pillsbury brand - would be great to put cheese and other food in to be baked up.

Any ideas? Anyone know of decent alternatives tot he Pillsbury brand?


----------



## shantimama (Mar 11, 2002)

I always have whole wheat pita bread on hand for my kids. You can fill it with whatever you like or cut into triangles to dip in hummus. My kids like me to put a slice of cheddar in it and then melt it in the oven. You can also use it for mini-pizzas.

I like it because it is easy to prepare and is a simple, healthy food. If you are into breadmaking it isn't difficult to make - but it is also available at grocery stores.


----------



## SpringRain (Nov 19, 2001)

We use whole wheat fillo dough and fill with all our favorites.







Here is an example of what I mean. WW Fillo Dough


----------

